# Home Brew Boat Dolly



## rip18

Just thought I would share my latest project...

I wanted a dolly to carry my jon boat from the shed to the pond (and to put in the back of the truck if I carry my jon boat anywhere...).  I went to Gander Mountain to get one of the dollys that clamps on the transom.  They didn't have any in stock, so I went on-line to Cabelas & found them.  Luckily, I read the reviews & saw that they seem to work fine with square end canoes & small/light boats, but with normal-sized jon boats, they seem to wobble a lot & you have to have a second person to balance the boat/dolly combination.

So, I decided to make my own.  I went to the hardware store & bought a couple of 2"x8"s and 3 2"x4"s for the frame.  I also bought two big wheelbarrow wheels (10" or 12" - I can't remember) and the bolts/nuts/washers for axles.  I also bought 2 eye screws.

I made the 2"x4" frame long enough to go from the transom up to just past the middle seat.  I used a big pipe to find the balance point of the boat & put the main 2"x8" cross-piece to attach the axles (8" wider than the boat) near that point.  I put a 2"x8" at the back to hold the boat with a space 1" wider than the boat transom and then a 2"x4" crosspiece.  I added other 2"x4" cross pieces to brace it.

I can pick up the back the boat & hold it with one hand.  I then wheel the dolly up under it and put the boat down.  I really don't have to use the tiedown across the boat, but I do...  It is balanced well enough that I can push down a bit on the stern and push it or pick up a bit on the bow & pull it.  It is wide enough that it doesn't wobble, the wheels are wide enough that it stands up pretty good in mud, & it the wheels are tall enough that it can go across small obstacles fairly easy.  It is a little heavier & bigger than I would like (it probably weighs 50 pounds? with treated wood), but it works well.


----------



## FERAL ONE

fine looking rig rip!!! won't be long and little critter will be sayin' take me for a ride daddy!!!


----------



## rip18

Yep, I'm only waiting for her to be big enough to fit in a life jacket...


----------



## westcobbdog

very impressive contraption you built there Rip!


----------



## WOODIE13

Looks like you are ready to get some out of the way spots.  Nice rig.


----------



## Paymaster

Great job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

Rig like that could come in mighty handy!


----------

